
Theranos Accused by Silicon Valley Investor of Misrepresentation - coloneltcb
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-28/theranos-accused-by-silicon-valley-investor-of-misrepresentation?cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_content=business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
paulpauper
what are the odds plaintiffs will get anything?

------
micaksica
[redacted, posted to wrong Theranos-related thread]

~~~
FireBeyond
There doesn't appear to be any picture of Ms Holmes on the Bloomberg article.

And I think your own example is confirmation bias. News agencies tend to use
PR slides when there's nothing better. They're also not required to flatter
her, or anyone, in either words or images.

